# DTV Logo Being Changed To AT&T at Their L.A. Office



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Over at another forum they are reporting that DTV's LA Office logo has been changed to AT&T's.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I can report that at least last Friday the Denver call center still had a cyclone out front. Also any of the install trucks I see on the road still have the old logo


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

El Segundo office was the first on the list to be rebranded.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess the rebranding is in full swing now? I am still surprised they haven't replaced the DTV name and logo in the guide yet? Unless that wont happen until the channel lineups merge into one?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

They gave me some new cloths, just in time for winter. I'm pretty happy


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Im seeing AT&T vans im my area now.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They had the att logo up near lax within a couple days of it closing the purchase....


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Are you sure? In that thread the poster was saying it just happened recently.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

The name change to "AT&T Entertainment" is coming!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

This was posted on DSL Reorts today.
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/ATT-Plans-on-Killing-the-DirecTV-Name-Starting-in-January-135765


> Not too surprisingly, AT&T plans to kill off the DirecTV name after acquiring the satellite TV provider earlier this year for the rock-bottom price of $69 billion. The revelation comes courtesy of an notice posted to AT&T's internal employee website obtained by DSLReports. The notice indicates that the brand shift will begin in January and continue as the company revamps both its U-Verse TV and DirecTV services and end-user hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> This was posted on DSL Reorts today.
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/ATT-Plans-on-Killing-the-DirecTV-Name-Starting-in-January-135765


The company was heavily criticized by Wall Street for acquiring a satellite TV provider on the eve of the cord cutting revolution, when its fixed-line FTTN platform already struggled to match cable broadband speeds.

That's one of the oldest lines in Business - Just before you go under -EXPAND :rolling:


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm surprised they are getting rid of the Directv name, but AT&T Entertainment isn't a bad name at all. Much better than the "AT&T TV" some were suggesting. That did not exactly roll off the tongue! :sure:

In the end it doesn't matter at all, whether the product is a good one or not has nothing to do with the name.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> I'm surprised they are getting rid of the Directv name, but AT&T Entertainment isn't a bad name at all. Much better than the "AT&T TV" some were suggesting. That did not exactly roll off the tongue! :sure:


I'm sure pretty much nobody (who isn't being paid by the company) is going to refer to it by the full name anyway.

After the name change, if someone asks me how I get my TV service, I'm not going to say, "I have AT&T Entertainment" -- I'd probably say something along the lines of "I have an AT&T dish, the former DirecTV."


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trainman said:


> I'm sure pretty much nobody (who isn't being paid by the company) is going to refer to it by the full name anyway.
> 
> After the name change, if someone asks me how I get my TV service, I'm not going to say, "I have AT&T Entertainment" -- I'd probably say something along the lines of "I have an AT&T dish, the former DirecTV."


Or just plainly, "I have AT&T".


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

That's why I wonder if it really matters what comes after AT&T? That if someone asks who are you with I wonder if people will start to say "I'm with AT&T" even if they name it AT&T DTV or AT&T TV or AT&T Entertainment.​ Or long will they still say they are with DTV or UVerseTV anyway even with the name change?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

trainman said:


> I'm sure pretty much nobody (who isn't being paid by the company) is going to refer to it by the full name anyway.
> 
> After the name change, if someone asks me how I get my TV service, I'm not going to say, "I have AT&T Entertainment" -- I'd probably say something along the lines of "I have an AT&T dish, the former DirecTV."


Because "I have an AT&T dish, the former DirecTV" is shorter than "I have AT&T Entertainment".

I agree with CraigerM that most customers will say "I have AT&T" (and follow up with via dish or via fiber or via whatever service delivering an OTT version of "AT&T Entertainment") once the customer gets used to not saying the former delivery method based names.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's like commercials where they talk like no normal person, whether it's discussing insurance or TV service.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

They will just call it AT&T around these parts because here there is no such thing as U-Verse. It's Verizon copper territory, followed by Windstream copper territory, then as you go further east you get back into Verizon territory with pockets of FIOS.

The only non wireless AT&T anyone may know around here is long distance or Business T1's.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Wasn't A* the old shorthand we used in the 90's for Angel Star satellite TV? 

(Maybe we should be good corporate citizens and start using A* instead of D* - NOT)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well the name actually makes sense since their product isn't tied to a tv at all anymore.


----------



## OinkinOregon (Feb 19, 2006)

Charlie and DISH WINS! :righton:


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

ATTE


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like the DirecTV name will stick for another year or two.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/at-t-scrutinizes-directv-branding-1449093569?mod=yahoo_hs


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It's like commercials where they talk like no normal person, whether it's discussing insurance or TV service.


Wife: Honey we have to talk.
Husband. What did I do now.
Wife: It is about our health insurance.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Not so sure I won't still refer to it as DirecTv, even once it's been changed.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think it will be similar to how I still call xfinity "Comcast" and probably always will :rolling:


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm an old man now (I qualify for an AARP card) and I have to believe that, just as I continued shopping at the "Price Club" for years after it was taken over by Costco, I will continue to have "DirecTV" as my TV provider long after its name has been changed.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Just saw this AT&T has not decided to get rid of the DTV name just yet. They say for the foreseeable future. Maybe they wont do anything with the name until they merge the two platforms into one and introduce their next generation TV platform?

http://money.cnn.com/2015/12/03/technology/directv-logo/


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

The point is that it's going to be a gradual process. Starting in January they will replace the Cyclone (which they had already dropped in marketing materials) with the AT&T globe, and then slowly over time they'll bring in more and more AT&T branding and styling until they are ready to launch the "next generation" product (IE: when they merge U-Verse and DirecTV) and it'll just be "AT&T"


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I could see them doing a new commericals showing the DTV and UVerse names smashing together and saying something like DTV and UVerse are now the new AT&T after they merge their two platforms into one and launch their next generation TV platform.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Are they stamping new dishes and LNB's with the AT&T globe yet?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

No.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I understand the reasoning here, but the cold hard fact is the AT&T moniker has NEVER had a positive consumer sentiment.
That is most assuredly true with myself.
This may be the end of my long run and love affair with D*.

So sad that this is how the best dies.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I dont want to see the name change myself, but I would never change my service just because of a new name. As long as they provide a quality service at a price I can afford I will be staying right where I am whatever the name.


----------



## Ely (Sep 1, 2007)

longrider said:


> I dont want to see the name change myself, but I would never change my service just because of a new name. As long as they provide a quality service at a price I can afford I will be staying right where I am whatever the name.


That's the problem, I already started to see the quality of service go downhill right the day AT&T got their hands on DirecTV, I'm not exaggerating, very same day my Genie rebooted several times with no reason at all, also since then I have had several freezes and some programs have not recorded properly, things such as programs ending the recording when the program was still half done etc. it has happened to me while recording Dateline, and The ******* Executioner, maybe just coincidence but I think it's going downhill fast.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ely said:


> That's the problem, I already started to see the quality of service go downhill right the day AT&T got their hands on DirecTV, I'm not exaggerating, very same day my Genie rebooted several times with no reason at all, also since then I have had several freezes and some programs have not recorded properly, things such as programs ending the recording when the program was still half done etc. it has happened to me while recording Dateline, and The ******* Executioner, maybe just coincidence but I think it's going downhill fast.


That has nothing to do with att. Sounds like you either have a bad unit or a bad connection (my guess) or lnb. Something like that if this is a consistent issue.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

The truck relabeling may have started in Colorado. I saw an AT&T truck and it was set up like a home service truck and not a cell tower truck. Before the purchase all AT&T offered in Colorado was cellular.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

The shocker will be the day we all hit the guide and see the D* logo gone and in its place the AT&T globe. It's just a matter of time for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

As of today the main DTV sign for the Inverness office looks to be ready for a change, the plates are removed with the lighting underneath exposed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> I guess the rebranding is in full swing now? I am still surprised they haven't replaced the DTV name and logo in the guide yet? Unless that wont happen until the channel lineups merge into one?


What do you mean merge the channel lineups?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Kaiser Bob said:


> As of today the main DTV sign for the Inverness office looks to be ready for a change, the plates are removed with the lighting underneath exposed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


If you are referring to the monument sign you can see from I-25 that must have been just maintenance as the cyclone was back this morning


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

63thk said:


> What do you mean merge the channel lineups?


I think he means when uverse customers get ESPN on ch 206 for example.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

cypherx said:


> I think he means when uverse customers get ESPN on ch 206 for example.


Yep, that's what I mean.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

CraigerM said:


> Yep, that's what I mean.


Was hoping maybe we would pick up a few more channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

63thk said:


> Was hoping maybe we would pick up a few more channels


Probably will ... but there is a chance that some channels will go away as well.


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

It starts with putting the death star on everything as a moniker ... then changing the colors to match the corporate standard .... then making the previous name "smaller" then the logo ... and poof there goes the name ... It is a process with them ... and anyone that has had to work with them ... knows what I mean ...

As for quality of service ... I agree with the others, where I have gotten consistent 10 out of 10 service with them for the last 20+ years .... I noticed a large degradation in anything non-Satellite related ... I called and complained and gave them numerous examples. They filed several tickets and ended up giving me a monthly rebate and since I was moving ... everything was 100% free and all gear was marked as customer owned.

Luckily I have a slingbox with hdml splitter working on the HR24 i have as a backup in the house (for when the application fails), and have enough redundancy now that I am a-ok for a while. Unfortunately, there is no other competitor and for me no cable options ... so "it is what it is"

+-ADT


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

longrider said:


> If you are referring to the monument sign you can see from I-25 that must have been just maintenance as the cyclone was back this morning


I was referring to the one in front of the main entrance on Inverness Dr. It's an AT&T sign now. The delivery entrance cyclone sign is still up too.

Apparently I can't attach a picture without Tapatalk crashing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## satinstallerguy (Apr 21, 2013)

Coming in 2018 Directv ahem I mean AT&T will be delivering broadcast via internet.... You won't need a dish anymore........ Just high bandwidth from your ISP...

SIG


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think that will happen unless every AT&T customer has FTTH and I don't think AT&T will get that done by 2018.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

satinstallerguy said:


> Coming in 2018 Directv ahem I mean AT&T will be delivering broadcast via internet.... You won't need a dish anymore........ Just high bandwidth from your ISP...


It will be an option ... just like DISH's SlingTV is an option today to get cooperating TV networks over any data network that can handle the load. AT&T's future "over the top" offering is one of the main reasons they bought DirecTV.

But the future availability of OTT does not mean the current delivery systems will be ending. AY&T will be delivering via the customer's bandwidth or satellite/uverse connection. It will just be another way to get "AT&T Entertainment".


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I doubt Directv will be offering the exact same product 'over the internet' to non-AT&T FTTH customers. It would cost them more to deliver that on a monthly basis via internet versus satellite, and they have less control over the quality. Customers may not like rain fade, but at least they know why they lost signal when it happens, unlike with internet problems that are outside of Directv's control.

Having streaming pick up the slack when signal is lost due to rain is a lot easier because only a small percentage of the country is affected at any one time - but even then I wonder how well it will work in practice in areas where Directv is popular and whole cities start streaming Directv at the same time if rain fade happens during a major event like a Super Bowl.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

slice1900 said:


> I doubt Directv will be offering the exact same product 'over the internet' to non-AT&T FTTH customers. It would cost them more to deliver that on a monthly basis via internet versus satellite, and they have less control over the quality.


I agree the product will not be the same but for a different reason. AT&T's bandwidth cost is less relevant ... streaming ESPN costs them the same as streaming an infomercial channel as long as they are in the same quality. The biggest issue will be whether or not the channels allow their content to be streamed. Not all will. Some channels will want people to use their own platforms and content servers instead of relying on AT&T encoding and servers. But some channels will simply opt out of being sold OTT in a bundle.

I expect the quality will be variable ... the way Netflix and other streamers reduce their quality to match the bandwidth available. Which will be an improvement over requiring a full bandwidth connection or provide poor service. If AT&T does not serve the marketplace someone else will. As long as minimal quality can be delivered why not accept the money?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Kaiser Bob said:


> I was referring to the one in front of the main entrance on Inverness Dr. It's an AT&T sign now. The delivery entrance cyclone sign is still up too.
> 
> Apparently I can't attach a picture without Tapatalk crashing
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Here is the entrance described above:









I wonder when the sign in front of the building will get changed


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like they are not waiting until January. This is the sign outside the Huntington WV call center. It was a DirecTV logo a month ago.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Coming in to work this morning I notice the highway facing sign at the Inverness call center was gone. Not just the faces, the whole sign. I will keep watching and see what goes up.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Why not ? AT&T owns them do what they want ! Back in the day we called Dish Charlie and Direct TV Dave ! So now it will be Charlie and Randy....Dave died LOL


----------



## aeontech (Jan 6, 2016)

chevyguy559 said:


> I think it will be similar to how I still call xfinity "Comcast" and probably always will :rolling:


As a Comcast / Xfinity retailer, when the first released the Xfinity name I had people coming into my office saying "I want that Xfinity thing" as I asked them who they had for service, they would reply "Comcast" lol


----------



## HighlanderCFH (Jan 6, 2016)

I have to laugh at the article's musing that AT&T customers may become confused on whether their TV service is satellite or Uverse. If it takes a few seconds for a channel to come through when changing from one to another, it'll be satellite. If the signal is lost during a thick cloud cover, it'll be satellite. Those are two prime characteristics of satellite TV whether it is with DTV or Dish.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

James Long said:


> Probably will ... but there is a chance that some channels will go away as well.


What makes you think any channels would go away


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

HighlanderCFH said:


> I have to laugh at the article's musing that AT&T customers may become confused on whether their TV service is satellite or Uverse. If it takes a few seconds for a channel to come through when changing from one to another, it'll be satellite.  If the signal is lost during a thick cloud cover, it'll be satellite. Those are two prime characteristics of satellite TV whether it is with DTV or Dish.


I don't think I have ever lost signal due to heavy cloud cover. It must be orange/red on the radar for me to lose signal.

But in keeping with your theory, If you can only watch/record 1-3 streams of HD and are limited by the number of TV locations you can have, it's UVerse.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> What makes you think any channels would go away


There is always a potential that a channel will be lost in a negotiation.

Assuming that every channel on Uverse will be on DIRECTV and every channel on DIRECTV will be on UVerse is probably short sighted. Just ask Pac-12 fans.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

James Long said:


> The biggest issue will be whether or not the channels allow their content to be streamed.


That issue also relies on if those channels even have the streaming rights to all their content. There's a reason why Sling TV has alternate feeds of A&E and Lifetime where certain shows are replaced with alternate programming. Even the live streams from the networks have alternate programming, like when NBC aired It's A Wonderful Life a few weeks ago, the online streams for their O&O stations had SVU and Chicago PD reruns.

The networks are slowly working on those 3rd party streaming rights as they come up for renewal, like when WatchESPN first launched they had to blur the video anytime MLB footage aired on SportsCenter, WatchABC didn't initially have any rights to WB produced shows, and up until about a year ago the NBCU channels had to blackout WWE pogramming on their live streams.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The cyclone logo has been finally been replaced by the ATT logo on the GUI.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

The DirecTV cyclone logo is still listed in my guide


zeebre12 said:


> Are there any plans to launch more of the minority-owned networks like Aspire, Revolt and El Rey that launched by Comcast, does anyone know if there will be more?


Those channels are already available on DirecTV they're available starting in the 380s channel section



machavez00 said:


> The cyclone logo has been finally been replaced by the ATT logo on the GUI.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> The DirecTV cyclone logo is still listed in my guideThose channels are already available on DirecTV they're available starting in the 380s channel section


It is now the death star...


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess the logo is taking awhile to get to all the boxes? Not showing on mine.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> It is now the death star...


Don't think that has rolled out yet.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Probably when the box get's reset. When I reset mine, the death star took the cyclone's place.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Eva said:


> Probably when the box get's reset. When I reset mine, the death star took the cyclone's place.


Yes, mine showed up after a reset.

And I just noticed that on my Bookmarks dropdown in Chrome, the logo on the bookmark for DirecTV has been changed to the Death Star.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Still have the DIRECTV cyclone logo here,
on the Genie at least, even after a reset

HR54 on NR 0x0b23 ...

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## bill buckner (Mar 29, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Still have the DIRECTV cyclone logo here,
> on the Genie at least, even after a reset
> 
> HR54 on NR 0x0b23 ...
> ...


Same here.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I also did a reset and nothing changed.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't try to update it - just enjoy it on there while you can. The D ("cyclone") is a treasure and it must be cherished. My D changed to the AT&T Death Star after all the guide pictures (logos, show art, banners) suddenly went away on their own. A couple hours later, all the pictures were back and the AT&T death star is there. 

I noticed that on the Sports Search, it is still the D. 

I would like to see them try to change the D logo on the front of my HR44.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

And death star on the progress bar.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

No amount of rebooting is going to get you the new icons. They are sent, along with logos, in a "Supplemental download" and will just show up once you have them.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I would I assume I received said supplemental download yesterday when all the art went away and then came back...


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

ejbvt said:


> Don't try to update it - just enjoy it on there while you can. The D ("cyclone") is a treasure and it must be cherished. My D changed to the AT&T Death Star after all the guide pictures (logos, show art, banners) suddenly went away on their own. A couple hours later, all the pictures were back and the AT&T death star is there.
> 
> I noticed that on the Sports Search, it is still the D.
> 
> I would like to see them try to change the D logo on the front of my HR44.


I don't think they could do that. I am not sure how they project the DTV logo on the front of the box? Does it use a chip to send a beam of light to the front of the box? If so could that chip be reprogrammed to show the AT&T globe?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

CraigerM said:


> I don't think they could do that. I am not sure how they project the DTV logo on the front of the box? Does it use a chip to send a beam of light to the front of the box? If so could that chip be reprogrammed to show the AT&T globe?


Since the D shape is there when the power is off, I am assuming that it's lighting up a cut-in graphic.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

ejbvt said:


> Since the D shape is there when the power is off, I am assuming that it's lighting up a cut-in graphic.


Weird that I never really noticed that DTV's Logo was still their when its off.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

No one is going to spend the money to build boxes with a little LCD screen on the front that allows them to change their logo. If it had that capability you'd much rather it showed the channel number than anyone's logo


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> No one is going to spend the money to build boxes with a little LCD screen on the front that allows them to change their logo. If it had that capability you'd much rather it showed the channel number than anyone's logo


Fact - or the time like a cable box.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

slice1900 said:


> No one is going to spend the money to build boxes with a little LCD screen on the front that allows them to change their logo. If it had that capability you'd much rather it showed the channel number than anyone's logo


What about a little LCD screen on the front of the DTV boxes that displayed the clock instead of having to push the info button all the time for the time?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> I would I assume I received said supplemental download yesterday when all the art went away and then came back...


Yeah, that's a telltale sign.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> I would like to see them try to change the D logo on the front of my HR44.


You done went and messed up. A kill command will be sent to your HR44 tonight. The replacement will be the UVERSE HR64 with the new Death Star logo. LOL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ejbvt said:


> Since the D shape is there when the power is off, I am assuming that it's lighting up a cut-in graphic.


They will need to mail new faceplates to all customers ... and schedule visits for those who cannot change the panel themselves.


----------



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

In my area the service is handled by multiband and they are still rocking the old cyclone logo in their vans. Haven't seen any with the new one yet.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## turbulence (Feb 22, 2016)

And as far as tech dispatches, techs are being dispatched to customers, who were already marked with no line of sight. Appearantly AT&T is telling them, that _the technology has changed_, and now they may have a line of sight.

Hmmmm...not trying to be a _smarta$$, but_ perhaps AT&T needs to train their salesperson about satellites on geosynchronous orbit or how sat tvs work.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

turbulence said:


> And as far as tech dispatches, techs are being dispatched to customers, who were already marked with no line of sight. Appearantly AT&T is telling them, that _the technology has changed_, and now they may have a line of sight.
> 
> Hmmmm...not trying to be a _smarta$$, but_ perhaps AT&T needs to train their salesperson about satellites on geosynchronous orbit or how sat tvs work.


Or maybe AT&T is going to start allowing different install procedures than DirecTV was allowing. Maybe they will let techs go on the roof again, install SL3 instead of requiring an SL5 when people get their SD locals off 119, but get all the HD locals fine with an SL3, stuff like that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> Or maybe AT&T is going to start allowing different install procedures than DirecTV was allowing. Maybe they will let techs go on the roof again, install SL3 instead of requiring an SL5 when people get their SD locals off 119, but get all the HD locals fine with an SL3, stuff like that.


I'd like to hear that from a tech or contracted tech.

The comment "the technology has changed" should be met by a firm question "how so"? How has the technology changed where line of sight is easier?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The only change that would make a real difference in LOS would be if they dropped the requirement for 119 since I think there are only 4 markets where it matters and the channels involved are minor ones.

They won't drop the requirement to stay on the ladder because that's an OSHA regulation. The only way around it is to follow OSHA procedures for fall protection.


----------



## Hexster (Mar 1, 2016)

James Long said:


> I'd like to hear that from a tech or contracted tech.
> 
> The comment "the technology has changed" should be met by a firm question "how so"? How has the technology changed where line of sight is easier?


<--- AT&T Tech

Yes, they will let us go on the roofs (here in Central Texas, I can't speak for other locations), there are certain safety guidelines in place (we have a fall protection system that we have to wear if we go onto the roof) that we have to follow of course but we are allowed a bit of lee way on where we put the dish so long as it follows 2 main points:

1. Line of Sight
2. Aesthetically pleasing (yes, it's a large dish, yes it looks like an eyesore 99% of the time. but we can give it a shot)

The biggest problem that I have run into from the Sales side of the house is selling to MDUs and the Landlord hasn't given consent, or LoS on the MDU itself. If it is a house unless they are completely surrounded by trees on all sides I have been able to find somewhere to put the Dish to get good enough signal.

We can install a SL3 instead of a SL5 and however it requires a waiver in our workflow engine, a small inconvenience on our part but it's doable. Most customers around here don't want anything to do with SD channels when it comes to DTV, most of the customers that I have dealt with that are concerned with SD are the U-Verse customers here are getting UBasic or UFamily packages.


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

jamieh1 said:


> Im seeing AT&T vans im my area now.


Same here in Ohio. Saw one across the street from me doing an install yesterday. But the dish still says DirecTV. :yesman:


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

James Long said:


> It will be an option ... just like DISH's SlingTV is an option today to get cooperating TV networks over any data network that can handle the load. AT&T's future "over the top" offering is one of the main reasons they bought DirecTV.
> 
> But the future availability of OTT does not mean the current delivery systems will be ending. AY&T will be delivering via the customer's bandwidth or satellite/uverse connection. It will just be another way to get "AT&T Entertainment".


Didn't take long -- AT&T announced OTT service todayl


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I saw something interesting in Denver, while the sign on the business park side of the Denver call center was changed to AT&T quite a while ago, the sign in the Interstate side of the building was just removed. It is now just an anonymous office building looking at it from the highway


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone see the latest DTV customer service commerical? It showed the AT&T Logo ontop and the DTV below on I think the HR-54? Unless that was a new model?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My Xfinity promo ran out, and they jacked the price up to $150 for 25meg internet/tv combo from $86. I called DirecTv (er AT&T) and ordered an access card for my owned HR24, and asked if I was eligible for any promos. They gave me CHOICE, movie channels for 3 mo, and 2016 Sunday ticket for $53/mo on a 12mo contract. They, however, insisted on sending a tech out to install a new dish even though the old one was still getting 100's on the 101 satellite. 

He showed up the next day, and had been working for them for about 6 months (previously with Comcast, and Dish). I asked him about the roof thing, and he said he knew of no restrictions about climbing on the roof, but we decided replacing the ground mounted pole with a new one, and new dish was the better choice. He got the order confused, and installed an HR24 instead of bringing me an access card for mine. We got to talking, and since I had lifetime DVR service on my account, we just called and ordered an access card for my DVR, and he installed the one he brought with him. Whats another $10 or whatever it is a month for the second room anyway I figured.

Access Card department was another story. They sent me the card, but were unable to reactivate the "lifetime DVR" service, as it was greyed out on their computer. They agreed after researching my account from two years ago that I still qualified for it, but had to escalate it to some administrative office for approval. Said someone should call me within 7 days. I can live with that, although it seems odd it would be a menu choice but not allow them to select it.

Just like it is strange the installer could not just stick an access card (which he had with him) in my HR24, and call it in and pair it up. I know they USED to be able to do that several years ago. 

Also noticed the cutting edge program forum seems dead. Apparently they killed that off?

In any case, to remain on topic, the DVR they installed has all AT&T deathstar logos except the light on the front panel. I decided to stick with the HR24s because they are fast, and the Genie I had before switching to Comcast two years ago was the slowed dog Ive ever seen except the HR21.

Cheers, and glad to be back with DBSTalk in any case.

Dave


----------



## Kg5hqv (Jan 18, 2016)

My dtv service still has the old logo on all channels 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Also noticed the cutting edge program forum seems dead. Apparently they killed that off?


It still exists, but DBSTalk.com no longer hosts the discussions.


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


>


Somebody likes all the SD duplicates on. I always hide them, that way you get more channels on a page in the guide.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Whiskey River said:


> Somebody likes all the SD duplicates on. I always hide them, that way you get more channels on a page in the guide.


You miss stuff on a couple regional networks, if you care, if you hide SD duplicates. I have all channels shown but a favorites list with the HD version of every channel except FS Wisconsin and FS Oklahoma because those channels are weird like that. I have those channels duplicated HD and SD that way. Also, when the signal goes away occasionally, going to the "All channels" brings the SD versions up much faster than going to the menus. It is rare (monsoon) that the SD channels go away.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Minor programming, but part of the Sports Pack (and local to those in the home territory).


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

ejbvt said:


> Minor programming, but part of the Sports Pack (and local to those in the home territory).


How did you make the guide transparent like that???


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

captaink5217 said:


> How did you make the guide transparent like that???


I think you're seeing the glare. From the couch and all seats in the living room, you see no glare on the TV when sitting, except for the middle of June to the beginning of July for a few minutes in the afternoon. Intentional planning on that front. But when you stand up, like to take a pic, there is glare from the windows during the day, like when I took these pics.


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

ejbvt said:


> I think you're seeing the glare. From the couch and all seats in the living room, you see no glare on the TV when sitting, except for the middle of June to the beginning of July for a few minutes in the afternoon. Intentional planning on that front. But when you stand up, like to take a pic, there is glare from the windows during the day, like when I took these pics.


LOL, I thought I was missing something buried in the settings, that would look really cool if it were transparent


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Sitting having breakfast and this pulled up. The fellow who got out was wearing a "Death Star" shirt.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

This time, with the picture.....


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Just saw this over at TVPredictions.com. They say that AT&T has just filled a trademark to keep the DTV name along with their logo.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/directv050816.htm


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They certainly do not want anyone else using it.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

James Long said:


> They certainly do not want anyone else using it.


That makes since but why would they file it with their logo next to the name?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CraigerM said:


> That makes since but why would they file it with their logo next to the name?


The previous reply still stands. Protect your trademarks or lose them.

Speculation that this changes anything planned is just that. Speculation. No proof.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I saw a van with the old Cyclone and Directv nomenclature yesterday. I thought they would have repainted them all by now.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have always said it would make no sense for AT&T to get rid of the Directv name, which is well known and has a pretty good reputation. The articles claiming they were changing the name to "AT&T Entertainment" all sourced back to AT&T talking about a shuffling of their corporate structure and putting Directv under a division called "AT&T Entertainment". For some reason people assumed that meant Directv itself was changing its name. While AT&T can change the name if they want, changing it to something as dry as "AT&T Entertainment" is about as likely as Ford's next car being called the Ford Sedan.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> I saw a van with the old Cyclone and Directv nomenclature yesterday. I thought they would have repainted them all by now.


The DIRECTV logo is alive and well on the service trucks in my area.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MasTec trucks in my area (northern Indiana) changed fairly quickly. But I have seen a couple of trucks with a Cyclone as late as this weekend ... I could not tell who owned the trucks.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Here in the Denver area I have seen one AT&T truck but everything else is still DirecTV. The DirecTV call center has been relabeled AT&T, an interesting note on that is that as the building sits right next to Interstate 25 it had signs on both sides of the building. The sign on the street side was changed to AT&T but the sign on the Interstate side was just removed. It is now an anonymous office building


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

My HR44-500 changed to the death star icons with software 0x0ba6 but after I received 0x0ba7 last night the icons are back to the DirecTV cyclone. This is located in Monterey Park, CA which is a suburb of Los Angeles.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

Just downloaded 0x0BA9 this morning and the AT&T Globe icon is back.


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

my software is 0xb23 how do I get a newer version to download ? I got this version on 3/1.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

you would have to restart the receiver and then type in 02468 for it to update to the current software that you're looking


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

DBSSTEPHEN said:


> you would have to restart the receiver and then type in 02468 for it to update to the current software that you're looking


thank you for the info, after the restart when and where do I type in the 02468, under search or on somewhere on the settings screen ?


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

paranoia said:


> thank you for the info, after the restart when and where do I type in the 02468, under search or on somewhere on the settings screen ?


You type that code in when the lights start to come back on on the receiver


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Isn't the 02468 only for the CE software and will only keep downloading the same version the OP has now, except for during the CE window?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> Isn't the 02468 only for the CE software and will only keep downloading the same version the OP has now, except for during the CE window?


You are correct. You can 02468 all day long to try to get the new version but won't until your account is authorized for it. Sometimes you may be able to get it in the wee hours of the morning, like 2 or 3am.


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

I wish they could keep the cyclone logo as a secondary logo. Not too fond of the ATT Globe everywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

